# TipsterLabs.com - Free tips & betting previews



## TipsterLabs (Jul 2, 2015)

We are a brand new tipster website. You can find free tips and betting previews at *TipsterLabs.com.*

You might also try tipping for free at *TipsterLabs.com*. Start your own tipster profile and prove your sports betting expertise. Join our free monthly betting contests too.

In this forum thread we will publish some of our best picks.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 2, 2015)

Let's start with a Europa League pick:

*Lahti v Elfsborg*

Take the Swedish team at 1.763 (Pinny) in this Europa League qualifier. The Swedish team comes from a much superior league and they are also the more skilled squad.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 3, 2015)

Copa América 2015 Final

Read our Chile vs Argentina betting preview:

*La Albiceleste Ready To Win It Yet Again On Chilean Soil*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 8, 2015)

We have started to preview which teams are the best bets to win each respective division in the next NFL season. Here are the first previews:

*AFC East Predictions And Futures Odds*

*AFC North Predictions And Futures Odds*

More previews to come soon...


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 16, 2015)

Three more NFL division previews:

*AFC South Predictions And Futures Odds

AFC West Predictions And Futures Odds
*
*NFC East Predictions And Futures Odds*

More previews to come soon...


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 16, 2015)

Read our analysis on the two Milanese superpowers - Inter and AC Milan:

*2015-16: The Season When the Milanese Empire Strikes Back*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 16, 2015)

Europa League: Ferencvaros vs Zeljeznicar

There is some real value in a bet on the Green Eagles at 1.70.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 21, 2015)

One more NFL division preview from our NFL expert:

*NFC South Predictions and Futures Odds*






More previews to come soon...


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 21, 2015)

Juventus, Italy’s most successful club is going through a summer of transition. 

*Read TipsterLabs analysis on the subject...*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 21, 2015)

The url of the Juventus article has been modified. This is the correct one:

http://tipsterlabs.com/articles/2015-07-21/the-old-lady-gets-a-summer-makeover


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 5, 2015)

Who Can Oppose The Superior Bayern In Their Gallop?

http://tipsterlabs.com/articles/2015-08-03/who-can-oppose-the-superior-bayern-in-their-gallop


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 8, 2015)

Supercoppa Italiana 2015

*‪‎Juventus‬ v ‪Lazio‬*

We back Juve to win at 2.15.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 8, 2015)

Check the scores & odds on *TipsterLabs.*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 12, 2015)

Place and share your picks at TipsterLabs. 

*TipsterLabs.com* is the best tipster platform made so far.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 13, 2015)

Premier League 2015/2016

*Aston Villa vs Manchester United
United Aiming For More Success At The Villa*

Ahead of next Tuesday’s Champions League first leg qualifier at home to Club Brugge, Manchester United travel to the Midlands on Friday evening to face Aston Villa on a ground where they have not been beaten since 1999. 

Read more here:
*http://tipsterlabs.com/articles/2015-08-13/united-aiming-for-more-success-at-the-villa*

Place your tips for this match here:
*http://tipsterlabs.com/soccer/match/588622*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 13, 2015)

Match summary and lineups pages at *TipsterLabs*!

On these pages you can find listed all the important incidents of a soccer match.

Example: *Barcelona vs Sevilla UEFA Supercup match page*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 13, 2015)

Betting preview of the 2015 Supercopa de España

Barcelona vs Athletic Bilbao

Check the match page and place your own tips for free!


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 14, 2015)

Are you ready for the start of the *new Bundesliga season*?
There have been loads of big-money transfers that will shake things up.

Place your tips for free on *Tipsterlabs*.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 15, 2015)

Check the scores & odds on *TipsterLabs.com*:


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 18, 2015)

Champions League Qualifier

*‪Manchester United vs Club Brugges*

Odds and tips for Wednesday's Manchester United vs Club Brugge Champions League qualifier:


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 18, 2015)

*Odds To Win 2016 College Football Championship*

Check out our expert’s analysis…


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 19, 2015)

*Longshots The Only Smart Bet For NFL Touchdown Title*

Check out our expert’s analysis at TipsterLabs.com


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 20, 2015)

*Old Lady Looking For Five In A Row: 2015-16 Serie A Preview*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 21, 2015)

Veni, vidi, vici! Serie A starts!

*Check out our betting preview for Fiorentina vs AC Milan match*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 22, 2015)

A great betting preview from one of our tipsters at *TipsterLabs.com*.

Match result:
Botosani 0 - 2 Pandurii

Follow him for free at:
*http://tipsterlabs.com/tipsters/mxaiii*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 24, 2015)

*Liverpool Looking To Finally Make Capital Gains Against Arsenal*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 25, 2015)

*Opportunity Knocks For The NFL Rushing Title Winner*

The battle for the 2015 NFL rushing title is an interesting one. At 4/1 odds, Peterson is the slight favorite over other hopefuls as Marshawn Lynch (11/2) or DeMarco Murray (11/2).


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 27, 2015)

*McClaren Aiming To Give The Magpies Lift-Off On Saturday Lunchtime*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 29, 2015)

Arsenal have won their last 7 games against Newcastle, scoring 20 goals and conceding just 6. Will the Magpies cause an upset this Saturday?

*http://tipsterlabs.com/soccer/match/586983*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 30, 2015)

World stock markets plummeting 

But don't worry, *TipsterLabs.com* will always be here, with many great tipsters to follow


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 31, 2015)

College Football

*BYU Cougars Primed For Road Cover Week One*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 2, 2015)

In September we have *soccer, American football, US Open 2015 & EURO Basket 2015* 
tipster competitions organized on TipsterLabs with a whopping total prize pool of *€1,200*. Join for  free now!


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 2, 2015)

*Euro 2016 Qualifiers: Italy Looking For Goals In Their 200th Qualifier*

The result is surely not in question but Antonio Conte’s Italy side head into back to back home qualification games knowing they could (subject to other results)  book their place at next year’s finals in France.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 4, 2015)

*Who Will Be Kings Of The Cadetti? *
*2015-16 Serie B Preview*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 4, 2015)

*EURO 2016 Qualifiers*
*Cardiff Prepares For Euro 2016 Party*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 7, 2015)

*EURO 2016 Qualifiers*
*Scotland Looking For Bravehearts At Hampden Park*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 8, 2015)

*EURO 2016 Qualifiers*
*Swiss Hoping To Take Advantage Of An “Experimental” England*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 9, 2015)

*EURO 2016 Qualifiers*
*Kansas City Undervalued In NFL Week One*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 9, 2015)

Euro Basket 2015:  *Macedonia vs Georgia*

Crazy odds shift...


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 9, 2015)

Check out the brand new tipster profile profit charts & filters at *TipsterLabs.com*.

Tipster tips and results can be filtered and analysed by various angles.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 10, 2015)

*Michigan Wolverines Getting Too Much Love*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 11, 2015)

*Betting Preview
Atletico Madrid vs Barcelona*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 14, 2015)

*Champions League Betting Preview*
*Manchester City vs Juventus*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 16, 2015)

Two new American football match previews below:

*Don’t Overreact Against Notre Dame*

*Not Ready to Bury the Denver Broncos Yet*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 17, 2015)

Premier League
Chelsea vs Arsenal

*Will Wenger Find It A Bridge Too Far On Saturday Lunchtime?*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 18, 2015)

Join free tipster competitions at *TipsterLabs.com*!


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 19, 2015)

NFL Week 2

Buffalo Bills vs New England Patriots

*Check out our betting preview...*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 22, 2015)

Serie A
U.C. Sampdoria vs AS Roma
Betting Preview

*Roma Travel To The Marassi To Try To Banish Their Sassuolo Blues*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 24, 2015)

NFL - Week 3 - Check out our betting previews

*Pittsburgh Steelers Finding Their Grooves*

*Buffalo Bills Among Conference’s Best*​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 29, 2015)

Champions League
Manchester United vs Wolfsburg
Betting Preview

*Red Devils Hoping To Keep The Wolf From The Door On Wednesday*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 30, 2015)

NFL
Atlanta Falcons vs Houston Texans
Betting Preview

*Atlanta Falcons Aren’t Elite Despite High Line*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 1, 2015)

*NFL:  Pittsburgh Steelers vs Baltimore Ravens*

It's Thursday Night Football and it's time for one of the most intense rivalries in the NFL, it's Baltimore Ravens at Pittsburgh Steelers.

The Steelers have called up Michael Vick in place of the injured Ben Roethlisberger for tonight’s showdown. 

Vick has never covered the spread against the Ravens in his 3 career attempts. Tonight, Baltimore are 3 point favourites on the road, how much of this is down to Big Ben's absence?

Meanwhile, the Ravens have only covered the points spread in 2 of their last 7 visits to Heinz Field. They have also failed to cover in any of their 3 games so far this season.

Will the Ravens pick up their first win of the season? Or will Steelers football win in prime-time?


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 2, 2015)

Underpin your tips with great analysis and win €10 at *TipsterLabs.com*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 3, 2015)

*England vs Australia*

The biggest game of the Rugby World Cup so far, and one of the biggest in English Rugby history.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 7, 2015)

American Football
OSU vs WVU

*Oklahoma State Cowboys Undervalued in Big-12 Clash*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 9, 2015)

*Bosnia vs Wales*

Wales Desperate To Take Advantage Of Their Second Match Point In Group B


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 12, 2015)

*Lithuania vs England*

England Looking For Maximum Joy As Their Euro Campaign Concludes In Lithuania


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 13, 2015)

*Football Elite*
One Of The Best Betting Services And The Man Behind It 

*Review & Interview*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 16, 2015)

NFL - Week 6
Denver Broncos @ Cleveland Browns
Betting Preview

*Broncos Remain Undervalued With Undefeated Record*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 16, 2015)

Serie A
Napoli vs Fiorentina
Betting Preview

*Serie A Leaders Head To Napoli For A Highly Anticipated Sunday Showdown*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 19, 2015)

Champions League
Arsenal vs Bayern Munich
Betting Preview

*Arsenal Desperate For Points Against The Unstoppable Bayern*






_Photo: Bayern midfielder Arturo Vidal posted a picture of 
his side ahead of the flight to London on Sunday evening_​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 21, 2015)

American Football
*Public Loses Mind With USC Over Utah*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 22, 2015)

NFL - Week 7 - Jacksonville Jaguars vs Buffalo Bills

*Expect Jax To Cover London "Home" Game*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 23, 2015)

NFL - Week 7
*Cleveland Browns @ St. Louis Rams*

Betting Preview ---> *The St. Louis Rams Aren’t This Good*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 27, 2015)

Serie A
*Atalanta vs Lazio*

TipsterLabs betting preview ---> *Lazio Head To Bergamo For A Meeting With Their Old Boss*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 31, 2015)

Serie A
*Lazio vs AC Milan*

Betting preview ---> *Lazio Looking To Make More Capital Gains Against Milan*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 2, 2015)

Champions League - Tuesday
*Sevilla vs Manchester City*

Betting preview ---> *Sevilla Looking For Revenge Against City In The Ramón Sánchez Pizjuán On Tuesday*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 3, 2015)

In November we have *two tipster competitions* organized 
on *TipsterLabs.com* with a total prize pool of *€500*. 

Join for  free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 6, 2015)

Liga BBVA
*Sevilla vs Real Madrid*

Betting preview ---> *Sevilla Can’t Afford Another Loss*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 6, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode VII Ready To Smash Box Office Records
The Force Awakens Specials Betting Odds*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 6, 2015)

Serie A

*Roma vs Lazio - Derby Della Capitale*

Betting preview ---> *The Eternal City Braces Itself For Derby Day*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 11, 2015)

EURO 2016 Playoffs

*Bosnia-Herzegovina vs Ireland*

Betting preview ---> *Will Irish Eyes Be Smiling In Zenica On Friday?*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 12, 2015)

EURO 2016 Playoffs

*Sweden vs Denmark*

Betting preview ---> *Who Will Reign Supreme In Scandinavian Showdown?*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 12, 2015)

*TipsterLabs Tip Market* has been launched in beta. 

Check out the following article to get to know more about this exciting new feature.

*TipsterLabs Tip Market Tutorial
*


​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 16, 2015)

EURO 2016 Playoffs

*Denmark vs Sweden*

Betting preview ---> *Jørgensen’s Late Goal Gives Denmark Hope Ahead Of Copenhagen Showdown*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 18, 2015)

American Football Betting Preview

*Michigan State Benefits From High Ohio State Line*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 19, 2015)

NFL - Week 11 - Betting Previews

--------------------------------------
********************************
--------------------------------------

Denver Broncos @ Chicago Bears

*No Peyton Manning Doesn’t Mean No Broncos Win*

--------------------------------------

Buffalo Bills @ New England Patriots

*New England Too Banged Up To Be Laying So Much*​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 23, 2015)

Champions League

*Barcelona vs Roma*

Betting preview ---> *Barcelona Search For European Progress After The Magic Of The Bernabéu*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 30, 2015)

Serie A

*Napoli vs Inter*
30 November 2015

Betting preview ---> *Sarri Hoping The Force Will Be With His Napoli Side As Inter Head Into Town*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 1, 2015)

College Football

*Florida Gators at Alabama Crimson Tide *

Betting preview ---> *Florida Offers Value Against Alabama*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 3, 2015)

Serie A

*Lazio vs Juventus*
04 December 2015

Betting preview ---> *The Old Lady Set To Show No Christmas Spirit To Pioli*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 3, 2015)

In December we have *a tipster competition* organized 
on *TipsterLabs.com* with a prize pool of *€660*. 

Join for  free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 3, 2015)

We have launched *TipsterLabs Market*. 

*Join for free* and start making money of your betting expertise!





From now on TipsterLabs tipsters can earn real money by selling 
their picks on TipsterLabs Market or invest in betting markets 
using others sports betting expertise.

This is simply the best possible platform to connect tip sellers and buyers.

Find out more about TipsterLabs Market:

*TipsterLabs Market Tutorial »*

Your feedback is welcomed.​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 4, 2015)

*TipsterLabs.com - Learn More About Tipster Profiles*

We try to provide all the possible tools for buyers who seek for great tipsters and worthwhile picks. In our opinion TipsterLabs provides the best options to analyse tipster profiles so tip buyers can make really elaborated decisions.

For example you can find a filter on the right side of each tipster's profile page (*sample tipster profile*). The filter can be used to filter tipster's picks and statistics by a wide range of selection criteria, like odds/date/stake range, result, sport, tournament, bookie, bet type and even much more. Check out an image about a tipster profile below:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 4, 2015)

Premier League

Liverpool Aiming To Heap More Misery On Beleaguered McClaren

https://tipsterlabs.com/articles/20...g-to-heap-more-misery-on-beleaguered-mcclaren


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 5, 2015)

NFL - Week 13
*Denver Broncos @ San Diego Chargers*
Betting Preview

*Osweiler Will Keep the Broncos Rolling*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 15, 2015)

Check out these *free betting tips* from two of our best tipsters:


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 16, 2015)

NFL - Week 15
*Cincinnati Bengals @ San Francisco 49ers*

Betting Preview -> *Grab The Bengals Even Without Dalton*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 17, 2015)

NFL - Week 15
*Denver @ Steelers*

Betting Preview -> *Even After Loss, Denver Is Reliable Against Pittsburgh*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 18, 2015)

Premier League

*Arsenal vs Manchester City*
21 December 2015

Betting preview ---> *Arsenal Hoping To Give Pellegrini The Yuletide Blues*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 19, 2015)

Check out these *free betting tips* from two of our best tipsters:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 22, 2015)

College Football - Independence Bowl

*Virginia Tech Hokies vs Tulsa Golden Hurricane*

Betting preview ---> *Virginia Tech Will Not Cover In Beamer’s Farewell*​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 22, 2015)

Special Holidays Offer From *TipsterLabs.com*

*Get A 50% Bonus On Your TipsterLabs Credit Purchase*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 23, 2015)

NFL - Week 16
*Pittsburgh Steelers @ Baltimore Ravens*

Betting Preview -> *Steelers Lay Double Digits Against Division Rival*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Dec 31, 2015)

NFL - Week 17

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers @ Carolina Panthers*

Betting Preview -> *Carolina Panthers Won’t Drop Two In A Row*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 1, 2016)

Check out these *two free betting tips* available on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 5, 2016)

NFL - AFC Wildcard Playoffs

*Cincinnati Bengals vs Pittsburgh Steelers*

Betting Preview -> *Sixth-Seeded Steelers Best Bet To Advance*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 5, 2016)

Odds dropping sharply for this Derby della Lanterna *betting pick*...

(Check out *TipsterLabs.com Free Tips section* as well.)









​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 6, 2016)

NFL - Wild Card Game

*Houston Texans vs Kansas City Chiefs*

Betting Preview -> *KC Chiefs To Topple Home Texans*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 7, 2016)

New *free betting pick* from our French Ligue 2 expert available on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 8, 2016)

*TipsterLabs.com - The Fastest Growing Tipster Site*

Please read this short presentation about our free betting platform.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 8, 2016)

Serie A

*AS Roma vs AC Milan*
09 January 2016

Betting preview ---> *Reputations On The Line As Roma Host Milan On Saturday Evening*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 9, 2016)

*That's 8 winning betting tips* in a row from us now!​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 11, 2016)

In our January *tipster competition* there is €660 up for grab. Join for  free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 12, 2016)

Premier League

*Liverpool vs Arsenal*
13 January 2016

Betting preview ---> *Title Favourites Head To Merseyside For A "Ferocious Battle" At Anfield*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 13, 2016)

NFL Playoffs

*Denver Gaining Momentum Against Injured Steelers*

Betting Preview -> *Pittsburgh Steelers @ Denver Broncos*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 13, 2016)

Check out these *two free betting picks* available on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 14, 2016)

*TipsterLabs Free Tips*

New free pick from our Romanian betting expert:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 14, 2016)

NFL Playoffs

*Carolina Panthers vs Seattle Seahawks*

Betting Preview -> *Top Seed Carolina Undervalued In Divisional Round*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 15, 2016)

Serie A

*AC Milan vs Fiorentina*
17 January 2016

Betting preview ---> *Milan Desperate For Points As We Begin Part II Of The Serie A Campaig*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 15, 2016)

Join the *Australian Open 2016 Tennisform League* on *TipsterLabs.com* where you can win 
€120 in cash prizes and one of the eight Tennisform Ticker monthly subscriptions worth €60 each. 

You can take part in this tipster league for absolutely free if you register to *TipsterLabs.com*.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 18, 2016)

College Football

*Michigan, SEC And WSU Offer Best Value For 2017 CFP Title*​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 19, 2016)

This week sees the return of the *FA Cup* on *TipsterLabs.com* as well.. 



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 20, 2016)

NFL Playoffs

*New England Patriots at Denver Broncos*

Betting Preview -> *Patriots Favorites To Advance To Super Bowl 50*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice winning streak from one of the best *TipsterLabs.com* tipsters!

Check out his profile *here*




​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 21, 2016)

*Possible betting earnings* with *kickazz*: €5,645



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 22, 2016)

Serie A

*Juventus vs Roma*
24 January 2016

Betting preview ---> *Juventus Going For 11 In A Row Against Struggling Roma*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 22, 2016)

NBA

*Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics*

Betting Preview -> *Bulls To Take Down Celtics In Teams’ Third Meeting*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 22, 2016)

NFL Playoffs

*Carolina Panthers vs Arizona Cardinals*

Betting Preview -> *Arizona Offers Best NFC Super Bowl Value*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 23, 2016)

If you want to buy betting picks from *TipsterLabs.com* tipsters just register and purchase some credits via PayPal or Skrill. Sports betting tips are available to buy for as low as 1 credit (€ 0.25) per pick. This is a way lower price than you will find at most of our competitors, while *TipsterLabs Tip Market* is world's best by many standards.

For example, *TipsterLabs credit packs* are available for as low as 5 EUR via PayPal. We don't ask you to buy fix monthly packages typically starting at around 50 EUR on most other sites. Not to mention, that you can redeem your unused credits anytime. No questions asked, it is a fully automated process. 



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 23, 2016)

Still not late to join our current tipster competitions on *TipsterLabs.com*:

-> *Australian Open 2016 Tennisform League - Prize pool: €600* 

-> *TipsterLabs Monthly League - January - Prize pool: €660*

You can take part in these tipster leagues for absolutely free if you register to TipsterLabs.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 24, 2016)

Premier League

*Arsenal vs Chelsea*
24 January 2016

Betting preview ---> *Gunners Hoping To Shoot Down The Chelsea Challenge On Sunday*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 25, 2016)

Win with us! *Free betting picks* from *TipsterLabs.com* experts:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 26, 2016)

3 winning betting picks from *TipsterLabs.com* experts yesterday...all for free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 27, 2016)

Check out *this Bundesliga tip* for Friday:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 27, 2016)

*Add your very own avatar* for your tipster profile on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 28, 2016)

*New free tip* from one of our Spanish betting experts:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 29, 2016)

Serie A

*AC Milan vs Inter*
31 January 2016

Derby della Madonnina: *Who Will Be The Height Of Fashion After Milan Showdown?*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jan 31, 2016)

*The Best Super Bowl 50 Props*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 1, 2016)

Premier League

*Arsenal vs Southampton*
2 February 2016

Betting preview -> *Gunners Looking To Fire On All Cylinders Against In-Form Southampton*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 2, 2016)

In our February *tipster competition* there is €600 up for grab. Join for  free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 3, 2016)

*Panthers Remain Cut Above in Super Bowl 50*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 4, 2016)

*New free tip* from our Spanish betting expert:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 5, 2016)

Share your betting tips via *TipsterLabs.com* - a betting platform made for tipster. Join and take part in our *free tipster competitions*!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 5, 2016)

NBA

*Memphis Grizzlies vs New York Knicks*

Betting Preview -> *Rolling Grizzlies To Beat Scuffling Knicks*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 8, 2016)

*TipsterLabs Tip Market*
_--- we connect tipsters and punters ---_

As a tipster you can *join for free*. Start making money of your betting expertise today!

As a seller you can purchase TipsterLabs credits via a wide range of methods:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 9, 2016)

NBA

*New York Knicks vs Washington Wizards*

Betting preview -> *Rudderless Knicks Can’t Shake Out Of Slide*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 10, 2016)

*TipsterLabs.com reviewed* by TeslaBet...


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 11, 2016)

*TipsterLabs Subscription Settings* -> This smart feature will change your betting forever!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 11, 2016)

Site review -> *Rotoworld Is One-Dimensional But Gets The Job Done*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 12, 2016)

*Underdogs To Win NBA All-Star Saturday Night*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 15, 2016)

TipsterLabs *reviewed* by SurebetMonitor...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 16, 2016)

*Chelsea’s trip to Paris* will provide most punters with a large dollop of déjà vu 
and to be honest it is hard to see this year’s results being any different to last year’s loss.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 17, 2016)

Win with us! *New free tip* posted for tonight's Champions League game between Gent and Wolfsburg:





Previous TipsterLabs free tips are available *here...*​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 18, 2016)

NBA

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Chicago Bulls*

Betting preview -> *Chicago Getting Value At Cleveland Following All-Star Break*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 18, 2016)

Site review -> *HockeyAnalysis Brings Us Closer To The Statistical Revolution*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 19, 2016)

Serie A

*Napoli vs AC Milan*
22 February 2016

Betting preview -> *Napoli Looking To Get Back On Track After Juventus Heartbreak*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 20, 2016)

MLB -> *Pirates and White Sox Best World Series Value Picks*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 22, 2016)

We like a *Manchester United AH -1.5* bet at 1.952 with Pinny in tonight's FA Cup game.




​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 23, 2016)

NBA

*New Orleans Pelicans at Washington Wizards*

Betting preview -> *New Orleans To Steal One In Washington*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 24, 2016)

*NBA: Road Favorites Golden State And OKC Best Bets To Cover*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 25, 2016)

*Rugby betting advice* from TipsterLabs.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 27, 2016)

How do you like a bet placed on *Manchester United at 3.30* with BetCRIS? Have your say.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 27, 2016)

NBA

*Golden State Warriors @ Oklahoma City Thunder*

Betting preview -> *Reap Rewards Of Undervalued Golden State*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 28, 2016)

We expect a great game tonight between *Barcelona and Sevilla*...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Feb 28, 2016)

*Manchester United vs Arsenal*

According to the odds movements pros don't like a United bet against Arsenal today. Odds drifted to 3.50 (SBOBET), equivalent to a 5-2 against.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 1, 2016)

Share your betting tips via *TipsterLabs.com*, the best tipster platform made so far.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 1, 2016)

In our March *tipster competition* there is €500 up for grab. Join for  free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 2, 2016)

NBA

*Detroit Pistons @ San Antonio Spurs*

Betting preview -> *Detroit Pistons Plus The Points In San Antonio*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 4, 2016)

Win with some of the best tipsters on the planet!

*Afterforever301 ->*

*kacata ->*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 6, 2016)

NBA

*Portland Trail Blazers @ Detroit Pistons*

Betting preview -> *Pistons To Silence The Trail Blazers At Home*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 8, 2016)

NBA

*Atlanta Hawks @ Utah Jazz*

Betting preview -> *Atlanta Hawks To Take Down Jazz*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 10, 2016)

Become a Tipster!

Work on the world's *most professional sports tipping platform* and earn money with your betting expertise.

You can also participate in our *free tipster competition* and win from €500 worth of prizes in March.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 11, 2016)

*New free pick* ... win with *TennisExpert*, who is one of the best tennis tipsters on *TipsterLabs.com*. 

Current best odds: 1.952 (PinnacleSports)



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 13, 2016)

Still not late to join the *March tipster competition* on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 15, 2016)

NBA

*Toronto Raptors @ Milwaukee Bucks*

Betting preview -> *Milwaukee Bucks To Cover Another At Home*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 17, 2016)

Check out this *TipsterLabs review* by Part Time Poker!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 18, 2016)

Are you ready to bash the bookies? Follow some of the best minds in the tipster world! You will find them on *TipsterLabs.com*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 19, 2016)

NBA

*Denver Nuggets @ Charlotte Hornets*

Betting preview -> *Hornets Cooled Off By Denver Nuggets*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 23, 2016)

NBA

*Detroit Pistons vs Orlando Magic*

Betting preview -> *Magic To Find Magic In Detroit*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 29, 2016)

NBA

*Indiana Pacers vs Chicago Bulls*

Betting preview -> *Pacers To Push Bulls One Step Closer To Elimination*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Mar 31, 2016)

*New free pick* ... win with *TennisExpert*, who is one of the best tipsters on *TipsterLabs.com*. 



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 1, 2016)

NBA

*Toronto Raptors at Memphis Grizzlies*

Betting preview -> *Toronto to Leave Memphis with a W*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 3, 2016)

In our April *tipster competition* there is €500 up for grab. Join for  free!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 4, 2016)

NCAA betting preview -> *North Carolina To Add Another National Championship*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 5, 2016)

We expect a great game tonight between *Barcelona and Atlético Madrid*...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 6, 2016)

NBA

*Brooklyn Nets vs Washington Wizards*

Betting preview -> *Brooklyn Good Bet To Cover Against Washington*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 7, 2016)

*Europa League - Dortmund vs Liverpool*

Liverpool boss Jürgen Klopp returns to his beloved Dortmund. But if you’re expecting any romantic subplots then let us stop you there. We expect an in-form Aubameyang and co. to punish Klopp and win their home leg with relative ease.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 8, 2016)

NBA

*New York Knicks vs Philadelphia 76ers*

Betting preview -> *Knicks To Have No Trouble in Philadelphia*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 9, 2016)

Removing language as a barrier, we are happy to announce key TipsterLabs localization updates. 

*TipsterLabs.com* is now available in a total of 8 languages:

English, German, Spanish, Portuguese, Russian, Hungarian, Serbian, Romanian



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 11, 2016)

*Afterforever301's Betting Service*: € 1,057.5 Up After Costs Since Late Mid-February



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 12, 2016)

*Stanley Cup Playoffs Eastern Conference Picks*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 13, 2016)

*New free betting pick* ... from one of our tennis experts:



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 14, 2016)

Europa League: *Liverpool vs Dortmund*

Who will advance tonight? Have your say on *TipsterLabs.com*...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 15, 2016)

NBA Playoffs 2015/16

*NBA Western Conference Playoff Picks*

*NBA Western Conference Playoff Picks*


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 19, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Game 2

*Boston to Cover in Another Close One Against Atlanta*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 20, 2016)

We expect a great game tonight between *Real Madrid and Villarreal*...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 22, 2016)

Check out our *guide on how to make money betting*...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 23, 2016)

*TipsterLabs.com - One of the Best Tipster Sites*

Please read this short presentation about our free betting platform.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 25, 2016)

*Sports Books Vs Stock Market: Where Are Better Off?*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 26, 2016)

Champions League Semifinals

*Manchester City take on Real Madrid* in the Champions League tonight.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 27, 2016)

NBA Playoffs

*Without Chris Paul, Clippers Can’t Succeed Against Portland*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 28, 2016)

NBA Playoffs

*Hawks Steal Road Game to Eliminate Celtics*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Apr 29, 2016)

NBA Playoffs

*Clippers Are Down But Not Out Against Portland*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 3, 2016)

Join *TipsterLabs Tipster Competitions* In May. *Participation is free!*

Total Prize Pool: €1,300
Number of Prizes: 98
Number of Competitions: 3


Regular Monthly Tipster League (1 May - 31 May) - Prize pool: €500

Ice Hockey Word Championship Tipster League (6 May - 21 May) - Prize pool: €200

French Open Tipster League (22 May - 5 June) - Prize pool: €600


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 4, 2016)

NBA Playoffs

*Cavaliers to Take 2-0 Series Lead on Atlanta*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 5, 2016)

NBA Playoffs

*Raptors Aren’t a Threat in Conference Semifinals*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 6, 2016)

Join now the *2016 Ice Hockey World Cup Tipster Competition* on TipsterLabs.com and grab your share of the *€200 prize pool*.





Place your tips for free. 

The *2016 Ice Hockey World Championship* starts today with the following matches:

Sweden vs Latvia
USA vs Canada
Czech Republic vs Russia
Finland vs Belarus

All your tips placed on the World Cup games will be taken into account in the tipster league.

*Click for full details...*

Good luck to all tipsters taking part in this league!


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 7, 2016)

Are you ready to bash the bookies? Follow some of the best minds in the tipster world! You will find them on *TipsterLabs.com*...


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 9, 2016)

We expect a great match tonight between *Sweden vs Czech Republic*. 
Have you already placed your tip in our *Ice Hockey World Cup tipster competition*?



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 10, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Game 5

San Antonio Spurs vs Oklahoma City Thunder

*Oklahoma City is Finding Something Against the Spurs*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 11, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Game 5

Miami Heat at Toronto Raptors

*Miami to Cover Again Against Toronto*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 13, 2016)

Make money of your betting expertize.

Sign up and start selling your sports betting tips on *TipsterLabs Tip Market*!

Free to join!



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 17, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Eastern Conference Finals - Game 1

*Cleveland Cavaliers vs Toronto Raptors*

*Betting preview: Cleveland Too Good For the Raptors*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 18, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Western Conference Finals - Game 2

*Oklahoma City Thunder at Golden State Warriors*

*Thunder Too Much For Warriors’ Cover*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 20, 2016)

€600 worth of prizes are up for grab in *French Open 2016 tipster competition* 
starting on *TipsterLab.com* in 2 days



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 21, 2016)

Which team do you back tonight in *the final of Coppa Italia*? AC Milan or Juventus?



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 23, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Eastern Conference Finals - Game 4

*Cleveland Cavaliers at Toronto Raptors*

*Cavaliers to Rebound with Game 4 Win*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 24, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Western Conference Finals

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Golden State Warriors*

*Golden State is the Easy Pick for WCF Game 4*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 26, 2016)

NBA

*Oklahoma City is the new Golden State*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 27, 2016)

NBA Playoffs

*Cavaliers to Win Eastern Conference Title*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 30, 2016)

NBA Playoffs - Western Conference Finals

*Oklahoma City isn’t Finished Against Warriors*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (May 30, 2016)

Stanley Cup Finals

*Sharks Are Best Bet to Hoist Stanley Cup*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jun 1, 2016)

Join *TipsterLabs Tipster Competitions* In June. Participation is free!

Total Prize Pool: €1,800
Number of Prizes: 158
Number of Competitions: 4

-> Regular Monthly League (1 June - 30 June) - Prize pool: €500
-> 2016 French Open (22 May - 5 June) - Prize pool: €600
-> 2016 Copa América Centenario - USA (4 June - 26 June) - Prize pool: €200
-> UEFA Euro 2016 - France - (10 June - 10 July) - Prize pool: €500


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jun 3, 2016)

Join our *Copa América Tipster Competition* starting tonight. 

Participation is free!

Prize pool: €200


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jun 8, 2016)

Win with us! New *free tip* from uncle_bets on *TipsterLabs.com*...



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jun 13, 2016)

We expect a great match tonight between *Belgium vs Italy*. 
Have you already placed your tip in our *Euro2016 tipster competition*?



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jun 16, 2016)

€500 worth of prizes are up for grab in our *Euro 2016 tipster competition* ... still not late to join!

Participation is free.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jun 27, 2016)

Join for free the *Wimbledon 2016 tipster competition* on *TipsterLabs.com*.

€600 worth of prizes are up for grab in this free to join tipster contest.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 1, 2016)

Take part in *TipsterLabs Tipster Competitions* In July. Join for free!

Total Prize Pool: €1,500
Number of Prizes: 118
Number of Competitions: 3

---> Regular Monthly League (1 July - 31 July) - Prize pool: €400
---> 2016 Wimbledon (27 June - 10 July) - Prize pool: €600
---> UEFA Euro 2016 - France - (10 June - 10 July) - Prize pool: €500


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 11, 2016)

Still not late to join the *August tipster competition* on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Aug 29, 2016)

Join for free the *US Open 2016 tipster competition* on *TipsterLabs.com*.

€600 worth of prizes are up for grab in this free to join tipster contest.



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 1, 2016)

Take part in *TipsterLabs Tipster Competitions* In September. Join for free!

Total Prize Pool: €1,000
Number of Prizes: 58
Number of Competitions: 2

---> Regular Monthly League (1 September - 30 September) - Prize pool: €400
---> US Open (29 August - 11 September) - Prize pool: €600


----------



## TipsterLabs (Sep 20, 2016)

We expect a great match tonight between *AC Milan and Lazio*. What is your pick? Share it on *TipsterLabs.com*.


----------



## TipsterLabs (Oct 1, 2016)

Still not late to join the *October tipster competition* on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------



## TipsterLabs (Nov 3, 2016)

Joiun our *November tipster competition* on *TipsterLabs.com*



​


----------

